# Chrome effect plastic trims



## Diaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

For example, grills, tailgate trims, window surrounds, wheel trim logos... you know the sort. All cars, but especially Ford, Vauxhall etc have these. The shiny silver "chrome effect" which is really painted plastic. 

Even brand new cars, in no time, get dated and dirty, stained from traffic film... how do you get them clean? I've tried just rubbing them with a mf after washing, that helps, but sometimes they look a bit cleaner wet and then dry up all streaky/stained again. Whats the answer? I tried srp, it had a little effect....

Any amazing product? Quick solution?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

apc then ipa :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> apc then ipa :thumb:


 Beat me to it :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha kempe..

yeah apc is great for cleaning them and i do an ipa wipedown to finish it to remove any residues and it flashes quick so no streaking :thumb:


----------



## Diaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

Cool, thanks for that. Which apc suits - g101? I tend to find using apc anywhere near paintwork is a bad idea, am I on the wrong dilution?

And related - shiny black trims, like BMW door surrounds, or B post trims. They are always stained and rainbow effect like they've had greasy hands on them. Same solution?

Do you buy ipa wipes, or a bottle of neat ipa and apply on a cloth or by spray?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Yorvac said:


> Cool, thanks for that. Which apc suits - g101? I tend to find using apc anywhere near paintwork is a bad idea, am I on the wrong dilution?
> 
> And related - shiny black trims, like BMW door surrounds, or B post trims. They are always stained and rainbow effect like they've had greasy hands on them. Same solution?
> 
> Do you buy ipa wipes, or a bottle of neat ipa and apply on a cloth or by spray?


G101 should be fine so long as it's adequately diluted,

i dont know what ratio you would need to use though.

as for BM door trims, David had this problem, and gave them a quick polish by hand and they came up a treat!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i buy ipa neat in 1L bottle.
apply by mf cloth. (more concentrated on where you want it to go than spraying it)

apc for normal cleaning duties should be 20:1 i reckon so 50ml apc to 950ml water or therabouts.

also ipa might help on the pillars, as it will remove the oil if its there. 
hand polish might work aswell as jordan said.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

There is a cleaning cream out for this job and its made by the company that makes chrome and stainless steel cleaner but I cant remember the name, I will look round and come back to you on this.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> There is a cleaning cream out for this job and its made by the company that makes chrome and stainless steel cleaner but I cant remember the name, I will look round and come back to you on this.


Autosol Chrome plated plastic cleaner, its in a silver tube and so far only seen it on Ebay


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Always found Car-Lack 68 Nano Systematic Care very good for this and leaves some protection behind.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I was asked about this today; my MD has an Audi and asked me what to use to bring the chrome window trims back to their former glory. My immediate thought was something along the lines of Werkstatt Prime, would that work or would the APC/IPA method be better?


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

i'm amazed that the SRP didn't clean them right up?

I've had good results on my BMW grill and my wifes VW front (i't s 2007 model touran when VW had the big chrome goatee-beard styll grilles - if you know what I mean) - with Meguiars PlastX - it cleans and polishes and makes them bead too - very nice finish on the plastic-trim but i'd probably be wary of using it too regularly - it is mildly abrasive the PlastX


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Autosol Chrome plated plastic cleaner, its in a silver tube and so far only seen it on Ebay


Anyone tried this? its about £4.50 posted or £6 off zeebay. may give it a go

Takes a fair amount of added effort to do the fake chrome trims.,,


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i gave my plastic chrome a coat of v7 last wash(yesterday) and it was sparkling in the sun (it was cleaned with apc and ipa last week)


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Motorchrome is excellent on faux chrome:thumb:


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

Planet Man said:


> Motorchrome is excellent on faux chrome:thumb:


Is that a service or a polish?


----------



## slt76 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Yorvac, you can treat them as you would any other chrome plated item. It's not "fake" chrome to be honest (unless it really is the matt silver paint that some OEM's are starting to use). Whilst the part structure will be a plating grade of plastic (Probably ABS) they will still be subjected to the standard plating process and have the various layers of copper, nickel and chrome applied. I work for a large OEM in the exterior trim team where we are designing and sourcing these items all the time and quite often get the "how do i clean the fake chrome" question. As others have already mentioned an alchol based cleaner is your best bet.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mishy said:


> Is that a service or a polish?


Product:thumb:


----------



## vulcan808 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have always used WD40 or something similar, I have an Audi A4 Avant, and it brings up the roof rails and chrome trim a treat :newbie:


----------

